# Coversure Christmas Opening Hours...



## Shiny

Well i can't believe it is that time of year again!

We've had another good year here at Coversure. In April, after 10 years in our old place, we moved to a new office and not only is it a much nicer working environment, we have received a surprising number of foot fall customers too.

We are still working hard at trying to develop our schemes and promote the Valeting & Detailing Industry within the Insurance market. Insurers are a cautious and often difficult bunch to deal with at the best of times, but i'm looking to arrange some meetings in the New Year to hopefully lay a few of my ideas on the table.

We attended Waxstock again this year and it was great to meet up with both old and new faces. This year we shared a stand with the "Professional Valeters & Detailers" association and we have built up a great affiliation with them as they grow from strength to strength. It was a great show and we are really looking forward to Waxstock 2014.

Thoughts now turn to the Christmas holidays and with that in mind, Syd, Jayne & I would like to wish everyone on DW a Merry Christmas and a very prosperous New Year.

Should you need to get in contact with us over the Christmas period, our opening hours are -

Tues 24th December	- 9 am to 1pm

Wed 25th December	- CLOSED
Thur 26th December	- CLOSED

Fri 27th December	- 9 am to 12 noon*
Mon 30th	December	- 9 am to 12 noon*
Tues 31st December	- 9 am to 12 noon*

Wed 1st January	- CLOSED
 
Thur 2nd	January	- Normal Office Hrs (9am to 5pm)

_(*skeleton staff only)_


----------

